
DMD 2.063 released with 260 bugfixes and enhancements - andralex
http://forum.dlang.org/thread/ko7qgc$14i1$1@digitalmars.com
======
trebor
I played with D awhile back and it's a nice language. I'm happy to see it get
more attention and collaboration. Maybe one day soon I'll get back into
playing with it again.

------
kombine
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKceA691Wcg> this talk by a guy from Remedy
Games is quite interesting actually.

------
qznc
I especially like the unit test documentation feature. In my opinion this is
something other languages should steal.

More elaborate blog post: <http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/articles/unittests.html>

~~~
he_the_great
They first need to steal unittest blocks. Then they can improve on it so that
D can steal those improvements :)

------
sdfjkl
Glad to hear that D isn't dead, just one of those quietly confident languages.

~~~
he_the_great
It is going to live a long life. It is making it over the bad PR it has had in
the past... by being awesome.

